# enge Hose oder Short



## herrsaidy (7. April 2008)

Hab mal im Forum gesucht aber nicht so 100% ne Antwort gefunden.
Was tragt ihr denn, enge Hose oder ne Short?
Hab mal ne Umfrage gestartet, weil ich mich einfach nicht entscheiden kann was ich kaufen soll.


----------



## patrese993 (7. April 2008)

[x] beides

kommt ganz drauf an, was ich fahr und wie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herrsaidy (7. April 2008)

heißt dass z.B. du fährst auf Touren enge Hosen und wenn du abends deine Runden drehst nimmst ne Short??


----------



## cxfahrer (7. April 2008)

Ne - die enge Radhose kommt UNTER die Short. Also beides. 
Rein funktional betrachtet möchte man mit einer Lycra nicht so gerne auf grobes Geröll fallen und ist mit einer Baggy nicht so windschlüpfrig. Wenn du also lieber etwas schlüpfriger daherkommst nimmst ne Lycra und ziehst eine Baggy erst drüber wenn du von der Waldautobahn auf den Trail biegst...


----------



## kosh_hh (7. April 2008)

Short drüber - auf Touren Innenhose mit Einsatz drunter

Praktisch bei Stürzen - außerdem renn ich auch sonst nicht gerne im Schlüpfer durch die Gegend und trage daher eine Hose über meiner Unterhose


----------



## herrsaidy (7. April 2008)

nu bin ich verwirrt  Aber es gibt doch auch Shorts mit Einsatz oder täusch ich mich da, dann reicht ja ne Short..


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2008)

dann kannste aber nicht windschlüpfrig à la cxfahrer daherkommen.


----------



## herrsaidy (7. April 2008)

ok das ist n Argument!


----------



## CLICKETYCLACK (7. April 2008)

Drunter ne xenon bib drüber  irgendwelche baggys von ixs über st bis hin zur bdu shorts


----------



## Xenion (7. April 2008)

Ich hab ne Sportful Short/Baggy mit Einsatz...


----------



## Schiky (7. April 2008)

Ich fahre eigentlich nur enge Hosen, finde es persönlich angenehmer und optisch jetzt auch net so schlimm! Ich treibe zu dem Zeitpunkt Sport da passt das schon, allerdings verstehe ich das Argument das sie bei Stürzen halt nicht so haltbar sind. Ich fahre selber aber wenig Trails, so dass es passt. Einziger Sturz in jetzt knapp 9 Monaten und so 4000km war auf Asphalt und das hat die Hose gut überstanden. Einzig ein Loch am Knie da ich irgendwo am Bike hängen geblieben bin, aber auf der Seite auf der ich gerutscht bin keine wirklichen Schäden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

Die Sitzpolster die bei den Shorts manchmal dabei sind können nicht mal annähernd mit dem einer guten "engen" Hose mithalten. Deswegen kommt drunter eine richtige Bike-Hose und drüber eine Shorts. Für mich hat das mehrere Vorteile:
sieht besser aus (Geschmackssache)
schützt die teure Hose beim Sturz
hat Taschen für Handy und Haustürschlüssel
In diesem Sinne fehlt mir auch die Antwortmöglichkeit 
[x] Beides (übereinander)


----------



## tokessa (7. April 2008)

Schau mal ins album dann weißt Du was die anderen tragen und bei was sie es tragen.


----------



## Marciii (7. April 2008)

Also ich mags wenns weit is, find irgendwie Männer in so hautengen klamotten bisl wie vom anderen Ufer wenn ihr wisst was ich mein^^


----------



## dubbel (7. April 2008)

oder nackig: erstens scheuert da keine naht, 
und zweitens extrem aerodynamisch.


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (7. April 2008)

Marciii schrieb:


> Also ich mags wenns weit is, find irgendwie Männer in so hautengen klamotten bisl wie vom anderen Ufer wenn ihr wisst was ich mein^^



 oje bist du altmodisch?
Man lauft doch nicht in der stadt so rum.

Das ist Sportfunktionskleidung.
Dann müssten alle Biker,sammt Profibiker alle Schwul sein


----------



## Marciii (7. April 2008)

Naja, komischer weise kommen Freerider, dirter und DHler (bis auf wenige ausnahmen) auch ohne enge Hosen aus aber ich seh so

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/46136

   

nahh jeden wie ers will, aber ich persönlich mags einfach net allein scho weil keine protektoren drunter passen.... finds aber trotzdem teilweise Hart wenn die dickbäuchigen Radler sich in so Hautenge hosen reinzwengen, da glaubt man jeden moment das die hose platzt.... aber wie gesagt jeder wie ers will^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xenion (7. April 2008)

Also ich kann mich über das Sitzpolster in meiner Hose nicht beschweren. 
Das kann man, da es in einer seperaten Innenhose sitzt, auch rausnehmen und z. B. entweder ne andere Hose drüber oder die Short über ne normale Radhose drüber ziehen. Zudem kann die Polsterung in der Innenhose locker mit der einer normalen mithalten und sitzt perfekt.


----------



## Marciii (7. April 2008)

also ich hab noch nie ne Polsterung in der hose gebraucht....


----------



## Eike. (7. April 2008)

Marciii schrieb:


> also ich hab noch nie ne Polsterung in der hose gebraucht....



Bei den Bildern in deinem Album glaub ich dir das abslut. Aber längere Touren ohne Polster sind spätestens am nächsten Tag eine Qual. Es sei denn man hat sich schon eine Hornhaut zugelegt


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (7. April 2008)

Ich habe zur Zeit die Fox Mid Ranger





und bin eigentlich rundum zufrieden damit.
Sie hat eine gepolsterte Innenhose die sehr gut sitzt und außen eine stabile Short die auch mal einen Sturz aushält, außerdem hat sie noch 4 Taschen für Schlüsse, Handy und Co.

Simon


----------



## herrsaidy (9. April 2008)

Ich hab mir nun mal ne enge gekauft, jetzt hab ich mal ne Frage wegen der Größe. Und zwar isses ne Trägerhose, sollten die Träger eher locker am Körper liegen und schon ordentlich spannen, oder eher dazwischen? Dann die länge, die Beine gehn bis ca. 10 cm vors Knie, sollte die Hose nicht bis fast ans Knie reichen? Bin mir fast sicher dass ich sie zu klein gekauft hab.


----------



## cxfahrer (9. April 2008)

Trägerhosen können im Stehen spannen sollen aber beim Sitzen aufm Rad nicht zwicken. Ob die Beine bis kurz vors Knie reichen ist herstellerabhängig. Schwuckenhosen gibts aber auch in 3/4.


----------



## herrsaidy (9. April 2008)

Danke, genau das wollte ich wissen.


----------



## trek 6500 (11. April 2008)

eng mit polster drunter , shorts drüber- und ´n weites shirt - kann die ekelhaft enganliegenden gummis am saumende net leiden !!!


----------



## Xevu (13. April 2008)

Salü,
[x] beides
drunter eine Gore Power Bib und drüber ne lässigere Shorts. Gefällt mir besser und schütz zu dem bei eventuellem "Feindkontakt"  
Gruss


----------



## mischeschale (13. April 2008)

also ich bevorzuge ja shorts.
einfach ne badehose oder so. ich personlich find allerdings auch diese polster in radlerhosen verdammt unbequem. ich trag die weiten hosen übrigens auch am rennrad. find ich einfach bequemer  mir tut auch nach mehreren tagen des radfahrens nicht der arsch weh. und mein sattel ist beileibe nicht weichste. aber vllt krieg ich ja noch solche probleme, wenn ich älter werd 
btw: nacktfahren is tatsächlich am bequemsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube-XC Comp (26. April 2008)

Beides.
Mal so ,mal so.
Ich bin All-Mountainer und fahre mit etwas lässiger Bike-Kleidung.Also Schorts von Gore .
Manchmal fahre ich eine enge Kleidung von Protective.


----------



## dwe60 (27. April 2008)

Wo ihr gerade bei dem Thema seit 

ich will mir auch ne neue Kurze kaufen - ich tendiere zu einer Baggy - kann da irgendeine Marke pauschal empfehlen?

wichtig wäre mir ein gutes Sitzpolster - und ne bequeme Aussenhose, die man evtl. auch mal so anziehen kann - das  Kackbraun gefällt eigentlich ganz gut


----------



## dkc-live (27. April 2008)

ich hab ne enge protective und wenn ich mal in ner groesseren gruppe unterwegs bin. oder ein wenig rumhuepfen will, ziehe ich ne laessige duenne hose von h&m drueber


----------



## veno (27. April 2008)

Wart noch ein paar Wochen, die Umfrage/Frage kommt sicher noch 20x diesen Sommer ^^


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (27. April 2008)

dwe60 schrieb:


> Wo ihr gerade bei dem Thema seit
> 
> ich will mir auch ne neue Kurze kaufen - ich tendiere zu einer Baggy - kann da irgendeine Marke pauschal empfehlen?
> 
> wichtig wäre mir ein gutes Sitzpolster - und ne bequeme Aussenhose, die man evtl. auch mal so anziehen kann - das  Kackbraun gefällt eigentlich ganz gut



Ja,ich kann dir Gore Bike Wear sehr empfehlen.Ich habe die Baggy Short "Flow".Ich hatte eine Short von Decathlon,aber die war sehr schwer und unangenehm.
Die Flow ist ein Baggy,mit extra Pampershose und richtig gutem Polster.das ganze ist sehr angenehm zu tragen und zu fahren.Selbst lange touren.Kostet 89.- ist aber sehr gut angelegt.Besser 89 zahlen und richtig zufrieden biken,als 25 zahlen und sich die Hände reiben,aber total gefrustet sein beim biken.Ich bin eher ein Skeptiker gegenüber teuren Marken Bike-Funktionsklamotten,aber ich bin des besseren belehrt worden.Für gute ,funktionierende Bikeklamotten muss man eben geld investieren,sonst ist man bald gefrustet und es macht keinen Spass mehr aufs Rad zu sitzen.
P.S.:Übrigens kannst du meine Bilder anschauen,da siehste die Braune Gore Kleidung.klick auf fotos


----------



## Korgano (27. April 2008)

Ich ziehe natürlich nur die schicken Ballethöschen an.


----------



## veno (27. April 2008)

Ich hab mal einen Rock angehabt, aber die Damen, die entgegenkommen, schreien immer, wenns Gegenwind gibt.


----------



## dwe60 (28. April 2008)

Na das hilft mir doch schon ein wenig weiter  

Die Flow von Gore hatte ich auch schon im Auge - schaut richtig edel aus - und wenn das Polster auch ok ist - wie ist das eigentlich befestigt - mit Klett? 

mal  schauen bei H&S gibts die sogar für 84,95 - 

kann die Polster in den Baggy´s, qualitativ gesehen, mit den  in den engen Hosen vergleichen?

meine Alternative wäre z. Zt. ne einfache Baggy zum drüberziehen - und  ne Trägerbib drunter - im aktuellen MTB-Magazin ist grad ein Test drin - und mit ner Shimano und ner Northwave sind da welche dabei die keine Assos-Preise kosten


----------



## Cube-XC Comp (28. April 2008)

Die Gore ist echt edel.Die innenhose ist wie gesagt eng und sehr gutes Polster.Befestigung mit klips,aber die überhose passt ganz normal,muss also nicht befestigt werden.ich hab übrigens auch das KA Trikot Flow.echt edel auf der Haut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (28. April 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> dann kannste aber nicht windschlüpfrig à la cxfahrer daherkommen.



Also; der cx Fahrer kommt schlüpfrig daher, wenn er die windschlüpfigen Unterhosen trägt.


----------



## MTBnoob (28. April 2008)

Hi,
habe seit neustem die Fox High Frequency Short, gabs bei Hibike fÃ¼r 80â¬.
Bin echt zufrieden, die Hose ist zumindest wasserabweisend, hat eine bequeme Innenhose, die man aber leider nicht herausnehmen kann, sitzt gut, und ist in der Weite besser verstellbar als alle anderen Shorts die ich bisher anhatte...
GruÃ,
MTBN00b


----------



## Plextor (28. April 2008)

Hi hier die habe ich    funzt bestens, Preis zwar etwas hoch, jedoch noch keinen Tag bereut den Kauf 

Freeride-Genuss pur- leistungsstarker Auftritt unserer weiterentwickelten NR.1.
Eine kurze Radshort der Premium- Klasse. Für den Outdooreinsatz genau das Richtige. Atmungsaktiv und robust.Lässiger und luftiger Schnitt, lässt die Funktion als Biker-Hose fast vergessen. Bund mit Weitenregulierung. Extra Innenhose aus Stretch-Gewebe im Schritt mit Gesäßschutz. Bund mit Weitenregulierung (seitlich), 2 Schub-, 2 Klett-Gesäß- und 1 RV-Tasche.

Kleiner Tipp: Stretchgewebe am Bein und im Schritt für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.

# Langlebiges Stretchgewebe am unteren Beinteil und im Schritt für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit

# Bessere Ventilation durch Mesh Einsatz hinter den RVs

# Nahtfreier Einsatz im Schritt verhindert das Verfangen am Sattel>

# Inklusive Innenhose mit Ricaro2 Sitzeinsatz ist locker an der Hüfte befestigt und bietet unbeschwerten Tragekomfort

# Beinlänge innen 33 cm

# Beidseitig verstellbar auf der Hüfte für individuelle Passform

# Seitenteil aus Mesh und Taschen vorn/hinten in Kontrastfarbe

# Black/Black/Stone, Stone/Black/Jet

# Material: (Außenhose) 100% Ripstop-Nylon; (Innenhose) 93% Polyester, 7% Elasthan


----------



## cyclo-dude (28. April 2008)

also ich bin mit meiner Pearl Izumi Lauch Short auch ganz zufrieden,
enge innenhose mit gutem polster und eine seehr leichte hose.
die ist allerdings etwas kurz und auch recht seltsam geschnitten finde ich.
alles in allem bin ich aber zufrieden vor allem bei einem preis von um die 50â¬


----------



## gurkenfolie (28. April 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Freeride-Genuss pur- leistungsstarker Auftritt unserer weiterentwickelten NR.1.
> Eine kurze Radshort der Premium- Klasse. Für den Outdooreinsatz genau das Richtige. Atmungsaktiv und robust.Lässiger und luftiger Schnitt, lässt die Funktion als Biker-Hose fast vergessen. Bund mit Weitenregulierung. Extra Innenhose aus Stretch-Gewebe im Schritt mit Gesäßschutz. Bund mit Weitenregulierung (seitlich), 2 Schub-, 2 Klett-Gesäß- und 1 RV-Tasche.
> 
> Kleiner Tipp: Stretchgewebe am Bein und im Schritt für mehr Bewegungsfreiheit.
> ...



also fahr ja mit so einfachen army stoffhosen für 10eur, ohne polster.
und für so ne plastehose 100eur ausgeben? ich weiss nicht.


----------



## Highsider84 (28. April 2008)

ich fahr nur mit shorts so wie es sich für einen Freerider gehört  

diese engen kurzen hosen find ich irgendwie voll panne, vor allem bei männern, wenn man dann "unten rum" noch viel fleisch gepachtet hat siehts noch beschissener aus, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dwe60 (29. April 2008)

Danke an  alle für die Infos  

letztendlich wird wohl darauf ankommen was mir passt und was nicht - werde mir wohl mal in paar zum Anprobieren schicken lassen


----------



## dreale (29. April 2008)

Ich habs gern eng


----------



## dkc-live (29. April 2008)

kannst ja so ne stripperhose ueber die enge hose ziehen. wenn du vom trail auf die waldautobahn abbiegst und gas geben willst ist sie mit einem handgriff bei der fahrt ausgezogen.


----------



## DoubleU (29. April 2008)

Highsider84 schrieb:


> ich fahr nur mit shorts so wie es sich für einen Freerider gehört
> 
> diese engen kurzen hosen find ich irgendwie voll panne, vor allem bei männern, wenn man dann "unten rum" noch viel fleisch gepachtet hat siehts noch beschissener aus, wenn ihr versteht was ich meine


 
Jo, einfach nur peinlich die Wursthöschen, aber jeder nach seinem Geschmack. Es gibt ja auch Leute die Sandalen mit Socken tragen...


----------



## Absteiger (29. April 2008)

Ich persönlich bevorzug auch die shorts. Ich kann das überhaupt nicht ab haben, wenn ne Hose eng ist.


----------



## Korgano (30. April 2008)

DoubleU schrieb:


> J
> Es gibt ja auch Leute die Sandalen mit Socken tragen...



Ich zum Beispiel. Mich würde interessieren was dagegen spricht? Mir ist zwar auch schon aufgefallen, dass das fast niemand macht. Den Grund kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## sonntagskind72 (5. Mai 2008)

Plextor schrieb:


> Hi hier die habe ich    funzt bestens, Preis zwar etwas hoch, jedoch noch keinen Tag bereut den Kauf
> 
> Freeride-Genuss pur- leistungsstarker Auftritt unserer weiterentwickelten NR.1.
> Eine kurze Radshort der Premium- Klasse. Für den Outdooreinsatz genau das Richtige. Atmungsaktiv und robust.Lässiger und luftiger Schnitt, lässt die Funktion als Biker-Hose fast vergessen. Bund mit Weitenregulierung. Extra Innenhose aus Stretch-Gewebe im Schritt mit Gesäßschutz. Bund mit Weitenregulierung (seitlich), 2 Schub-, 2 Klett-Gesäß- und 1 RV-Tasche.
> ........



Hallo Plextor,

um welche Hose handelt es sich denn dabei genau? Ist die sehr weit an den Knien?

Danke & Grüße,
sonntagskind


----------



## dreale (5. Mai 2008)

Korgano schrieb:


> Ich zum Beispiel. Mich würde interessieren was dagegen spricht? Mir ist zwar auch schon aufgefallen, dass das fast niemand macht. Den Grund kenne ich aber nicht.



vielleicht weils ******** aussieht??


----------



## sms (5. Mai 2008)

[x] beides übereinander


----------



## Plextor (5. Mai 2008)

Hi Sonntagskind  

Das handelt sich umd die 	
Sugoi Gustov Short - Freerideshort / Offroadshort

Die hat innen auch eine Radlerhose integriert und Mitte keine Naht, damit es nicht zwickt  

Die sitzt sehr lässig, Größen fallen in der Regel sehr großzügig aus.  

Ich habe es kein Stück bereut den Kauf.  

Die gibt es auch noch in einer helleren Farbe.

Gruß Alex



sonntagskind72 schrieb:


> Hallo Plextor,
> 
> um welche Hose handelt es sich denn dabei genau? Ist die sehr weit an den Knien?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cheeses (8. Mai 2008)

Tag,

ich fahre diese hier: http://www.fahrrad.de/bekleidung/radhosen/mainstream-back-country-bike-short/2684.html

Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem stöffsche

Gruß


----------



## trek 6500 (9. Mai 2008)

@dreale :.....stimmt , gibt kaum was schlimmeres - hawaii hemden vielleicht noch - oder goldketten auf lockigem brusthaar - oder t-shirt presseng in die hose gestopft und gürtel drüber ....   p.s. kenne einen mtb´ler , der trägt eine weisse enge powerbar hose- wenn er dann schwitzt (und-oder)arschcreme in der hose hat , kann man locker ALLES seh´n - urrrrggggggggg


----------



## Korgano (10. Mai 2008)

dreale schrieb:


> vielleicht weils ******** aussieht??



Danke für die Info.


----------



## Zuckerman (10. Mai 2008)

Ich trage jetzt so was (Specialized Enduro Shorts) mit einer Innenhose (Sitzeinsatz der echt klasse schützt und nicht zu sehen ist). Das war für mich ein Kaufkriterium, da ich es so gar nicht mag mit diesen engen Radfahrerhosen und dem dicken Polster am Hintern. Bein Fahren ist es ja O.K., aber wenn man abgestiegen ist ... ich weiß nicht.

Zuckerman


----------



## KTM Driver (10. Mai 2008)

ich fahr entweder kurz/eng mit schwimm/sporthose drüber oder mit meiner fox baggyshort mit innenpolster und ich find eins so bequem wies andere, wobei man bei der fox auch das innenpolster von aussen nicht sieht und auch mal vom bike absteigen kann, ohne das die leute auf einen zeigen.
mtb- weit und locker, meistens auch mit t-shirt
rr- eng mit engem trikot (ohne wampe kann das auch gut aussehen)


----------



## uphillking (11. Mai 2008)

Naja, auf nem leichten Hardtail sehen Baggys genau so unpassend aus wie ne enge Radlerhose am Allmountainfully.
Es kommt eben drauf an.
Ich persönlich sehe das SO:
Pro Radlershort:
+leicht
+windschlüpfrig
+verrutscht nicht
Minus Radlershort:
-uncool (?)
-Gemächtpräsentation
-null Schutz bei Sturz
Pro Baggys:
+cool (?)
+hat Taschen
+stabiler
Minus Baggys:
-heiß im Sommer
-Insektenfalle
-kann am Sattel hängenbleiben

Was aber prinzipiell gar nicht geht sind XL-Körper in den engen Radlerhosen (und Trikots)!


----------



## stephaneagle (11. Mai 2008)

uphillking schrieb:


> Was aber prinzipiell gar nicht geht sind XL-Körper in den engen Radlerhosen (und Trikots)!



Word!


Also ich find diesen Lycrafetischismus affig. Fahr in Shorts aufn Rennrad und mir tut auch nich der Hintern weh.. Aber nun gut Lycrawürstchen solln gern ihre Sachen anziehn, hab ich mehr zu lachen beim Kurierfahrn


----------



## Lord Helmchen (11. Mai 2008)

drunter: spandexwindel (speiseeis)
drüber: Space Junks Hose auf Maß

drunter für bequem und Schwießfang
drüber für Schutz ohne Bewegungseinschränkung, anbei genug taschen.

für reine cc touren nur spandex, sieht zwar auf der wildsau etwas deppert aus aber für mich zählt nur funktion. wies ausschaut ist mir da herzlich egal.


----------



## 4mate (11. Mai 2008)

[x] beides übereinander


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (11. Mai 2008)

Also ich fühl mich auch auf meim All-Mountain-Fully mit meinen engen Teilen ziemlich wohl, ich gefall mir wenn ich nein spiegel schau und was annere vno mir denken is mir sowieso egal.
Wenn man im Wald stürzt überleben die engen das übrigens meistens auch


----------



## thto (31. Mai 2008)

Gore Flow Hose+Tikot m.M.n. perfekt ... gore halt .... daumen hoch


----------



## tbird (31. Mai 2008)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Also ich fühl mich auch auf meim All-Mountain-Fully mit meinen engen Teilen ziemlich wohl, ich gefall mir wenn ich nein spiegel schau und was annere vno mir denken is mir sowieso egal.
> Wenn man im Wald stürzt überleben die engen das übrigens meistens auch



*unterschreib*


----------



## RagazziFully (31. Mai 2008)

Ich fahre immer die Kombi enge Hose mit Einsatz + Scott Enduro Short oben drüber..  ist zwar überflüssig, aber das Auge fährt mit. Meine langen, dünnen Beine wollen einfach nicht gefallen nur mit einer "Radlerhose" bekleidet 

Obenrum fahr ich aber nur mit engen Trikots..


----------



## whiteshark (1. Juni 2008)

Eng?
Ich will doch nicht jedem meine primären Geschlechtsmerkmale zeigen.  Eindeutig Shorts, sieht auch viel cooler aus. 
Das Auge fährt schließlich mit.


----------



## Deleted 39826 (1. Juni 2008)

enge hose. zwar schwul, aber luftig und bei heissen temperaturen einfach praktischer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillehille (2. Juni 2008)

also was gibbet besseres als ein paar richtig stylische bike shorts? 
Oft muss man sich ja für manche biker vor der eisdiele fremd-schämen, weil oft die dicken oberschenkel anderer in engen hosen verboten aussehen.

daher TRAGT SHORTS!!!

... und zeigt den RR-Fahren was style ist


----------



## Tion (1. Juli 2008)

Hab mir die gekauft (http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/202/1037/entry_loose_fit), enge Innenhose (einzeln) mit Polster und drüber das Shortteil mit smarten Taschen. War begeistert von den Polster, bin vorher ohne gefahren und das war "Pain in the ass" - Wenn der Bauch mal weg ist kann ich dann auch nur die enge Hose anziehen.


----------



## Fretchen (1. Juli 2008)

pillehille schrieb:


> also was gibbet besseres als ein paar richtig stylische bike shorts?
> Oft muss man sich ja für manche biker vor der eisdiele fremd-schämen, weil oft die dicken oberschenkel anderer in engen hosen verboten aussehen.
> 
> daher TRAGT SHORTS!!!
> ...



Vorsicht Bubi...
Unter den "unstylischen" RR-Fahren gibt es auch solche, die trainieren um für's DH/FR (inkl. saucooler Shorts) fit zu sein...


----------



## RagazziFully (1. Juli 2008)

pillehille schrieb:


> Oft muss man sich ja für manche biker vor der eisdiele fremd-schämen, weil oft die dicken oberschenkel anderer in engen hosen verboten aussehen.



Nun ja, wer wirklich Sport mit dem Bike betreibt und richtig auf die Kacke haut soll ruhig zeigen was er hat. Enges Outfit über muskelbepackten und rasierten Beinen sieht auf jeden Fall professionell aus, auch wenn das nicht mein Ding ist.

Die Leute die sich darüber lustig machen (Nichtradler) sind meistens nur neidisch, sie wünschen sich heimlich auch so sportlich auszusehen und selbstbewusst mit schnittigen Klamotten auf nem geile Bike zu sitzen. Davon bin ich überzeugt..


----------



## blacksmith (3. Juli 2008)

_Style _ist unwichtiger, Funktionalität zählt in erster Linie - also enge Hosen. Shorts trage ich auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit oder zum Einkaufen.


----------



## marleen (11. Juli 2008)

Wir Wohnen in Holland, da gibt es sehr wehnig Geschäfte mit Shorts / Baggy's. Bei uns tragen fast alle ein Rennhose. Wir wollen aber shorts kaufen. Nächtste Woche sind wir im Urlaub in Schwarzwald; weiss jehmand bei welche geschäften in Freiburg mann einen gute auswahl hat?

Gruss aus Holland


----------



## Fw-Eis (12. Juli 2008)

Ich trag auch shorts...

Die engen schaun m.E. aus wie Radfahrer im Eigendarm, ne danke!


----------



## sakura (14. Juli 2008)

hallo zusammen,



Marciii schrieb:


> Also ich mags wenns weit is, find irgendwie Männer in so hautengen klamotten bisl wie vom anderen Ufer wenn ihr wisst was ich mein^^



meinst du etwa schwul ?
dann schreib´s doch iss doch net schlimm
mein gott er ziert sich 

zum thema: ich bevorzuge weiter modelle. will ja kein speedrekord aufstellen und das gehänge soll ruhig mal etwas lockerheit spühren - ist einfach bequemer, so ganz leger. benutzen tu ich dafür ne´ treckinghose von mamut. iss ne  trippelzipphose, was den vorteil hat das sie eigentlich fast bei jedem wetter passt. also morgens kalt = hose lang, nachmittags heiß = hose kurz bis ganz kurz.

outfit = funktion


RagazziFully schrieb:


> ... sind meistens nur neidisch, sie wünschen sich heimlich auch so sportlich auszusehen und selbstbewusst mit schnittigen Klamotten auf nem geile Bike zu sitzen. Davon bin ich überzeugt..


 
nö sehe ich net so. wenn einer wirkliche mukkis sehen will kann er doch in ne´ bodybuldingshow gehen.


----------



## qwk (19. Juli 2008)

sind hier nur freerider/downhiller unterwegs oder was? 
also ich kenn keinen der weite hosen zum biken anzieht ..
alle mit engen (träger)hosen, ausserdem versteh ich garnicht was daran so schlimm aussehen soll? also bei den hobbyradlern mit bierbauch und mega fetten beinen kann ich die abneigung verstehen, aber bei leuten die normal cc fahren? 
das ist halt einfach das outfit eines mtbikers, genauso wie die fussballer ihre stutzen und kurzen hosen anhaben ..
naja, hab natürlich auch nicht immer enge hosen an, wenn ich z.b. zu nem freund fahre oder in die stadt oder so auch mal mit short oder jeans ..


----------



## Aragonion (31. Juli 2008)

Mehr Hip Hop mässig die Hosen die Ich trag muß man aber aufpassen das Sie nicht in den Speichen hängen wenn Sie zu aufplusternt sind 
Trag eh nur lange Hosen und einziges enges Teil ist ne Radlerhose drunter als Unterhosenersatz mit längeren Beinchen und Bund/Talie das sich nix aufscheuert am Schenkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Michel37 (25. Februar 2009)

Rossfeld-biker schrieb:


> Ich habe zur Zeit die Fox Mid Ranger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, kurze Frage zu der Hose.
Wie fällt den die Größe aus, sind ja in Jeansgrössen angegeben?
Kann man da nehmen was man in der eigenen Jeans hat?

Danke im vorraus


----------



## Matthias.Spadin (1. März 2009)

Hallo 

trage immer eng. Und ich bin deswegen auch nicht schwul. Was ist denn so schlimm daran? Bei uns sieht man auch Jogger, Nordic-Walker oder Langläufer in eng. Wo ist das Problem. Jeder soll tragen war er mag. 
Was ich schwul fände, wäre wenn jemand eng tragen würde wenn er kein Sport treibt.


----------



## Azrael2011 (2. März 2009)

ich bestehe auf meine freischwingenden,hochgekrempelten oder abgeschnittenen bw-tarn,wenns deftiger zugehen soll,was enges mit protektoren drunter und jut is.

hat nicht nur praktische gründe,denn es sieht ziemlich bescheuert aus wenn man a bisserl "kräftiger" ist und kommt da in nem hautengen lycrakostümchen daher,am besten noch in magenta!

so ein wenig an den augenkrebs der leute die einen evtl sehen,sollte man da auch denken*find


----------



## Frischmilch (2. März 2009)

Also ich fahr bisher entwender in einer ungepolsterten Short von.. Platzangst(?), die ist ziemlich bequem, war bezahlbar und luftig genug ist die auch. Oder in einer Wander-Ziphose von Mammut. Trikots gibts keine, ich beschränk mich auch Funktions-Shirts, die kann ich auch Abseits vom Radeln anziehen ohen deplatziert aus zu sehen.
Warum werden die Sättel eigentlich immer leichter, härter und unbequemer? (Um Gewicht zu sparen, ist klar). Die Grämmchen, die man damit spart, schleift man ja dann sowieso wieder in der teuer gepolsterten "Windel"-Hose mit sich herum.


----------



## schnellejugend (2. März 2009)

> Warum werden die Sättel eigentlich immer leichter, härter und unbequemer?


Die werden nicht unbequemer. Je länger man fährt, umso besser ist ein Sattel mit wenig oder ungepolstert(meine Meinung, klar). Eine Carbonschale wird auch nicht feucht, ein dünneres Polster auch nicht. Ich habe mit den Polstersofas weit mehr Probleme, Komfortwindeln mag ich auch nicht.
Gewohnheits- und Geschmacksache.


----------



## badboy-rudi (2. März 2009)

Ein Sattel muss hart sein.
Die Sitzbeschwerden geben sich nach 1000km.
Man muss sich erst mal Hornhaut anfahren, dann klappt es auch mit dem Sattel.
Und zur Hose: Nur Kurzstreckenfahrer oder Poser fahren ohne Einsatz.
Ich möchte den sehen, der ohne Polster 4h Rad SPORTLICH Rad fährt.

Das gilt auch für das Oberteil. Auch hier machen Radtrikots durchaus Sinn.
Der Schweiss (so er auch beim Fahrer entsteht) muss ja auch irgendwo hin.


----------



## Korgano (2. März 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Und zur Hose: Nur Kurzstreckenfahrer oder Poser fahren ohne Einsatz.
> Ich möchte den sehen, der ohne Polster 4h Rad SPORTLICH Rad fährt.



Ich fahre auch schon mal 10 Stunden, mehr als 2000 hm oder mehr als 140 km mit SHORTS und OHNE Polster. Also nix Kurzstreckenfahrer oder Poser. Und ich kann danach immer noch im Sattel sitzen.


----------



## Hot Wheels (2. März 2009)

Die Shorts sitzen meißtens hinten nicht so toll und rutschen beim radeln nach 
unten und man bleibt mit dem Schritt an der Sattelspitze hängen.
Die Shorts haben  den Vorteil daß man noch ein bißchen mehr Stauraum hat,
sieht außerdem schon nen bißchen lässiger aus.
Auf ner richtig langen Tour überwiegen aber die Vorteile einer richtigen Radlerhose,
da Shorts immer ein bißchen scheuern.

Gruß


----------



## Tommy B. (2. März 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch schon mal 10 Stunden, mehr als 2000 hm oder mehr als 140 km mit SHORTS und OHNE Polster. Also nix Kurzstreckenfahrer oder Poser. Und ich kann danach immer noch im Sattel sitzen.



Dann musst Du wohl eine Vorliebe für Schmerzen oder eine besonders ausgeprägte Hornhaut am Hintern haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (2. März 2009)

Der Sinn der Sitzpolster in einer Radhose war früher übrigens nur, die Hose im Sitzbereich faltenfrei zu halten.


----------



## Rossfeld-biker (2. März 2009)

Michel37 schrieb:


> Hi, kurze Frage zu der Hose.
> Wie fällt den die Größe aus, sind ja in Jeansgrössen angegeben?
> Kann man da nehmen was man in der eigenen Jeans hat?
> 
> Danke im vorraus




Hoi, also die Hosen fallen allgemein am Bund oben etwas klein aus. Ich habe bei einer normalen Jeans größe 30/31" bei der Fox wird 32" schon recht eng.
Meine Erfahrungen mi der Hose sind soweit sehr gut, im Sommer bei hohen Temperaturen wirds zwar warm, aber noch gut erträglich. Sie ist auch sehr gut verarbeitet und sieht auch nach 2 Jahren Gebrauch noch Top aus und auch Stürtzen fällt sie Stand.


----------



## schnellejugend (2. März 2009)

> ...und auch Strützen fällt sie Stand.



...und auch Fürzen hält sie Stand?

...auch auf stratzen und Fürze sie stand?


----------



## X-TRIME (2. März 2009)

schnellejugend schrieb:


> ...und auch Fürzen hält sie Stand?
> 
> ...auch auf stratzen und Fürze sie stand?



Schön gelacht! Weiter so.


----------



## Hamsterkotze (2. März 2009)

ich nehm meine alten arbeitshosen von engelbert strauss. die gehen meist unten kaputt dann schneid ich sie ab und eine bikehose ist geboren 
der alte kleber dadrauf macht die hose sehr strapazierfähig ^^
polsterhöschen drunter is auch sehr nett


----------



## kinesium? (2. März 2009)

Was für eine Frage?

Ein Plädoyer für Lycra:
Rein der Aussicht wegen gehört das eng....das schöne beim Biken ist die Aussicht!!!! Biken ist und bleibt ein Sport mit Sexappeal....und je höher der Berg desto besser wird die Aussicht....die Höhe ist wie ein Filter, mit zunehmendem Filterweg wird das Filtergut immer feiner  

Ganz zu schweigen von den weiteren Vorteilen: also, gell, und, überhaupt, ja und...ach ja und den noch, gell!

Der Rest kann auf den Flattermann oder Crossover "IchWillCooleHoseAberKeineVerfrohrenenEi..." setzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (2. März 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch schon mal 10 Stunden, mehr als 2000 hm oder mehr als 140 km mit SHORTS und OHNE Polster. Also nix Kurzstreckenfahrer oder Poser. Und ich kann danach immer noch im Sattel sitzen.



Fragt sich nur, warum einer ohne Polster fährt. Macht wenig Sinn.
Bau doch Federgabel auch aus.


----------



## smarsh (2. März 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur, warum einer ohne Polster fährt. Macht wenig Sinn.
> Bau doch Federgabel auch aus.



Ich fahre auch ohne Polster. Und das macht für mich durchaus Sinn, denn ich finde die Teile einfach nur unangenehm und lästig. Ist halt ne subjektive Geschichte, der eine mag's, der andere nicht 

btw: Shorts only!


----------



## Parkpre_Racing (2. März 2009)

am einfachsten find ich ist es, ne gepolsterte unterhose anzuziehen und ne lockere short ohne einsatz drüber... die unterhose sitzt so eng wie ne radler und hat ein polster.... super bequem


----------



## sHub3Rt (2. März 2009)

anfangs hatte ich auch probleme mit lycra. sah bei meiner ex, mit der ich das radeln angefangen habe, einfach nur rattenscharf aus, konnte mich aber lange lange zeit nicht überwinden, selbst in so eine "abgeschnittene leggins" (leggings?) zu steigen. 

und dann hab ichs irgendwann mal doch gemacht, und seitdem fahr ich sehr ungern ohne. die hosen flattern nich, ich bleib nirgends hängen, da verrutscht nix, und inzwischen find ich auch dass es gut ausschaut (also zumindest bevor ich nach der op drei wochen flachgelegen hab. seitdem schlabbern die beine etwas^^).

und zum argument dass die dinger nichts für beleibtere menschen sind: wenn DAS mal die ganzen mädels begreifen würden, die sich mit 1,65  größe und 70 kilo in hautenge hüfthosen quetschen, mit diesen gepressten würsten dann in stulpenstiefen durch die gegend zockeln und sich alle nas lang das knallenge top runterziehen müssen, weil es sonst über die pocke nach oben rutscht.... *würg*^^ ich glaub damit wär der menschheit mehr geholfen. oder zumindest mir


----------



## Azrael2011 (2. März 2009)

> wenn DAS mal die ganzen mädels begreifen würden, die sich mit 1,65 größe und 70 kilo in hautenge hüfthosen quetschen, mit diesen gepressten würsten dann in stulpenstiefen durch die gegend zockeln und sich alle nas lang das knallenge top runterziehen müssen, weil es sonst über die pocke nach oben rutscht.... *würg*^^ ich glaub damit wär der menschheit mehr geholfen. oder zumindest mir


 
ok,..ab und an kann "bauchfrei" auch als drohung aufgefasst werden,das ist wohl wahr*nick


----------



## rigger (2. März 2009)

Also ich fahr meistens mit enger Hose (Radlerhose) und short drüber.


----------



## badboy-rudi (3. März 2009)

smarsh schrieb:


> Ich fahre auch ohne Polster. Und das macht für mich durchaus Sinn, denn ich finde die Teile einfach nur unangenehm und lästig. Ist halt ne subjektive Geschichte, der eine mag's, der andere nicht
> 
> btw: Shorts only!



Bevor ich diesen Thread gelesen habe war ich überzeugt, dass keiner längere Strecken ohne Poster fährt.
Scheint ja anders zu sein.

Als überwiegend Strassenfahrer gibt es diese Diskussion aber auch nur im MTB- Bereich.


----------



## Korgano (3. März 2009)

@ Tommy B. und badboy-rudi

Ich schätze, dass ich es hingekriegt habe Sattel und Sitzposition perfekt auf mein Hinterteil abzustimmen. Ihr anscheinend nicht.


----------



## tvaellen (3. März 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> @ Tommy B. und badboy-rudi
> 
> Ich schätze, dass ich es hingekriegt habe Sattel und Sitzposition perfekt auf mein Hinterteil abzustimmen. Ihr anscheinend nicht.



Für die 3 km zum Bäcker brauche ich auch kein Sitzpolster. 
Aber jeder, der ernsthaft längere Strecken fährt, hat eins in seiner Hose. Kein Profi, egal ob MTB oder RR, fährt ohne Sitzpolster und die haben bestimmt Mechaniker, die ihnen die Sitzposition optimal einstellen.

Zum Thema Shorts oder Tights:
die Firma Assos, anerkanntermaßen die besten Fahrradbekleidungsfirma der Welt, hat 11 verschiedene "enge Hosen" aber keine einzige weite Hose in ihrem Programm.
Warum nur ?

Wer Gewichtsprobleme hat, ist in weiten Shorts vielleicht besser aufgehoben. Wer aber eine sportliche Figur hat, hat keinen Grund, die 1b Lösung zu wählen. Denn es konnte mir noch niemand erklären, was an den weiten Hosenbeinen praktisch ist. Die scheuern beim Treten am Sattel und früher oder später bleibt man in der Sattelnase hängen.


----------



## Korgano (3. März 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Für die 3 km zum Bäcker brauche ich auch kein Sitzpolster.
> Aber jeder, der ernsthaft längere Strecken fährt, hat eins in seiner Hose. Kein Profi, egal ob MTB oder RR, fährt ohne Sitzpolster und die haben bestimmt Mechaniker, die ihnen die Sitzposition optimal einstellen.



Du scheinst auch die Weisheit mit dem Löffel gefressen zu haben. Ich habe doch oben geschrieben, welche Strecken ich mit Shorts und ohne Polster fahre, ohne das mein Hintern schmerzt. Mir ist auch völlig egal, dass alle Profis mit Polster fahren. Solange ich gut ohne Polster fahren kann, fahre ich auch ohne. Nur weil du es nicht länger als 3 km ohne Polster auf dem Sattel aushälst, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass es bei jedem so sein muß.

Du kannst ja mal "ernsthaft längere Strecken fahren" genauer definieren, damit ich dir sagen kann, ob ich darunter falle oder nicht. Aber solange du das nicht tust, entspricht deine Aussage nicht den Tatsachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badboy-rudi (3. März 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> @ Tommy B. und badboy-rudi
> 
> Ich schätze, dass ich es hingekriegt habe Sattel und Sitzposition perfekt auf mein Hinterteil abzustimmen. Ihr anscheinend nicht.



Meinen Glückwunsch!
Ein Kunststück, was ich mit 12.000 Jahreskilometer nicht hin bekommen habe.


----------



## Tommy B. (3. März 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> @ Tommy B. und badboy-rudi
> 
> Ich schätze, dass ich es hingekriegt habe Sattel und Sitzposition perfekt auf mein Hinterteil abzustimmen. Ihr anscheinend nicht.





Ja dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, back to the roots.
Was kommt als nächstes?
Lenker ohne Griffe?
Barfuss auf flat - pedals?


 ...sorry - ich bekomme immer Verständnisschwierigkeiten wenn sich dem technischen Fortschritt so wehement verweigert wird ... dass Du ohne Polster besser zurecht kommst als mit, glaube ich Dir einfach nicht.


----------



## Korgano (3. März 2009)

badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Meinen Glückwunsch!
> Ein Kunststück, was ich mit 12.000 Jahreskilometer nicht hin bekommen habe.



OK, da kann ich nicht so ganz mit halten. Ich habe nur ca. 3000 km.



Tommy B. schrieb:


> Ja dann mal herzlichen Glückwunsch, back to the roots.
> Was kommt als nächstes?
> Lenker ohne Griffe?
> Barfuss auf flat - pedals?



Tschuldigung, jetzt werde aber bitte nicht albern. BTW, wenn du sagst, dass du Barfuss besser fahren kannst, dann ist mir das ehrlich gesagt egal und ich gönne dir das dann auch.



Tommy B. schrieb:


> ...sorry - ich bekomme immer Verständnisschwierigkeiten wenn sich dem technischen Fortschritt so wehement verweigert wird ... dass Du ohne Polster besser zurecht kommst als mit, glaube ich Dir einfach nicht.



Ist aber so. Ich verweigere mich im übrigen ansonsten keinem technschien Fortschritt. Abgsehen davon betrachte ich Polster in der Hose eigentlich nicht als großen technischen Fortschritt.

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen. Ich hatte auch mal Zeiten, als ich nach vier Stunden biken sogar mit Polster nicht mehr auf einem Sattel sitzen konnte. Aber dank eines neues Sattels und einer Veränderung der Sattelposition, habe ich praktisch keine Probleme mehr.


----------



## tvaellen (3. März 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> OK, da kann ich nicht so ganz mit halten. Ich habe nur ca. 3000 km.
> .



Siehst du und ich bin letztes Jahr 9.500 km gefahren. Dieses Jahr habe ich die ersten 1.000 schon wieder abgehakt. Die Profis fahren 25. - 30.000 km und mehr...
Daher höre auf zu phantasieren, nur du könntest den Sattel richtig einstellen. 

Langstrecke fängt bei mir so bei 80-100 km an; meine längste Tagesstrecke letztes Jahr waren 250 km (RR-Marathon von Bad Hersfeld).
http://www.rsv-bad-hersfeld.de/download/HP_Mrhoen.pdf
Solche Strecken fährt keiner ohne gepolsterte Hose, einfach weil es Schwachsinn ist, grundlos auf das bisschen Komfort zu verzichten und sich Scheuerstellen durch den Slip zu holen.


----------



## Korgano (3. März 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Siehst du und ich bin letztes Jahr 9.500 km gefahren. Dieses Jahr habe ich die ersten 1.000 schon wieder abgehakt. Die Profis fahren 25. - 30.000 km und mehr...
> Daher höre auf zu phantasieren, nur du könntest den Sattel richtig einstellen.


.

Ich verstehe dein Problem nicht so ganz. Was stört dich daran, dass ich ohne Probleme mehr als 100 km ohne Polster fahren kann? Ich kann dir versichern, dass mein Hintern danach nicht schmerzt.

250 km bin zwar noch nicht gefahren, aber wenn ich mich recht erinnere einmal 160 km. Ohne Polster und ohne Schmerzen. Und bitte erzähle mir nicht, dass ich phantasiere oder dass es Schwachsinn sei. Es gibt auch noch andere, die auch ohne Polster fahren und keine Probleme haben. 

Aber wie ich auch schon geschrieben habe, kenne ich die Probleme auch, nur habe ich sie zum Glück seit einigen Jahren nicht mehr, dank einer anderen Sitzposition und eines neuen Sattels. Ist halt so.  SORRY.


----------



## Steevens91 (3. März 2009)

Korgano hat einfach den Jahrhundertarsch und den Jahrhundertsattel.

Da kann kein anderer mithalten.


----------



## NaitsirhC (3. März 2009)

Bin bis jetzt auch nie mit Polster gefahren. Die längste Straßenrunde am Stück mit ~100km (dafür wurde das mtb zweckentfremdet  ) hat auch keine Spuren hinterlassen.

Vermissen tu ich nix, liegt aber vll daran das ich den Unterschied noch nie gespürt hab...

Grüße NaitsirhC


----------



## smarsh (3. März 2009)

Also es ist mir ziemlich unverständlich, warum sich hier die "mit-Polster-Fahrer" so angegriffen fühlen (anders kann ich mir die Reaktionen jedenfalls nicht erklären). 
Ich fahre ohne Polster, und einige andere Leute auch. Warum, das hab ich bereits geschrieben.
Ich akzeptiere, dass viele mit Polster fahren... wie gesagt: jeder, wie er's mag. Warum wird nicht akzeptiert, dass manche lieber ohne fahren? 



> Zum Thema Shorts oder Tights:
> die Firma Assos, anerkanntermaßen die besten Fahrradbekleidungsfirma der Welt, hat 11 verschiedene "enge Hosen" aber keine einzige weite Hose in ihrem Programm.
> Warum nur ?



Hmm... das wird wohl der Grund sein, weshalb ich keine Assos Hosen habe 
Im Ernst... nur weil der beste Autohersteller der Welt keinen Kombi im Angebot hat, muss ich doch nicht auf diese Fahrzeugform verzichten, oder?


----------



## Club64 (3. März 2009)

ich fahre mit beidem.

Da ich vom Renrad her sehr viele kurze Lycras mit Trägern habe, kommen die zum Einsatz. Träger sind deshalb gut, weils um den Bauch net so einengt (wichtig nach der Biergartenpause).
Darüber die üblichen kurzen oder langen DH oder FR Hosen, wegen der Robustheit beim Sturz und als Schutz vor Dornen, Gestrüpp, da würds die Lycra einfach zerlegen. (und natürlich auch wegen dem Style...)

Klar gibt auch Shorts mit Sitzpolster, aber mit meiner Wahl bin ich halt was Form und Funktion der Überhose angeht flexibler.

Nur bei Regen usw. ziehe ich über die Lycra eine kurze Gore Regenhose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vodoolein (3. März 2009)

lustig.....
schwachsinnig


----------



## Korgano (3. März 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Korgano hat einfach den Jahrhundertarsch und den Jahrhundertsattel.
> 
> Da kann kein anderer mithalten.



Offensichtlich können da doch andere mit halten, wie man einen Post unter deinem sehen kann. Das ich nicht der einzige bin, habe ich aber auch schon in meinem Post vorher geschrieben. Also lese bitte nächstes mal vollständig, bevor du so sinnlose Kommentare abläst.

Erkläre mir aber bitte, warum ihr ein Problem damit habt, dass es hier Menschen gibt, die auch ohne Polster ohne Probleme 100 km und mehr radeln können? Das kapier ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Steevens91 (3. März 2009)

Ich habe den Thread vollständig gelesen, aber deiner Darstellungsweise folgend hast du ja doch ein ungewöhnliches "Talent" oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag. 

Ganz abgesehen dass es hier nicht Thema des Threads ist, ob du mit oder ohne Polster fährst, gibt es einfach Menschen, die den Komfort von Sitzpolstern schätzen.
Außerdem haben diese sich im Radsport nunmal durchgesetzt.
Deswegen scheint es zweifelhaft, dass immernoch Menschen freiwillig auf den Komfort verzichten.


----------



## smarsh (3. März 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Deswegen scheint es zweifelhaft, dass immernoch Menschen freiwillig auf den Komfort verzichten.



Es ist eben nicht für JEDEN Menschen komfortabel. Wie ich bereits erwähnte, sind solche Polster (zumindest die, die ich bisher probiert habe) für mich eher lästig und unangenehm. Da verzichte ich lieber auf das Teil.


----------



## Korgano (3. März 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Ich habe den Thread vollständig gelesen, aber deiner Darstellungsweise folgend hast du ja doch ein ungewöhnliches "Talent" oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag.



Entschuldigung, aber bist so dumm oder tust du nur so? Es haben neben mir noch mindestens 2 weitere Leute geschrieben, dass sie auch lieber ohne Polster fahren.



Steevens91 schrieb:


> Ganz abgesehen dass es hier nicht Thema des Threads ist, ob du mit oder ohne Polster fährst, gibt es einfach Menschen, die den Komfort von Sitzpolstern schätzen.



Und das finde ich auch völlig OK. Von euch muß ich mir aber anhören, dass ich "Poser bin", "nur 3 km fahre", "Kurzstreckenfahrer bin", "nicht ernsthaft Rad fahre" und einen "Jahrhundertarsch und den Jahrhundertsattel habe". Sorry, was soll das?

Btw, ich habe lediglich die Aussage, dass nur Poser und Kurzstreckenfahrer keine Polster tragen, richtig stellen wollen. Und dann kamt ihr mir eurem Blödsinn an, denn ich so nicht stehen lassen wollte.



Steevens91 schrieb:


> Außerdem haben diese sich im Radsport nunmal durchgesetzt.
> Deswegen scheint es zweifelhaft, dass immernoch Menschen freiwillig auf den Komfort verzichten.



Und was hat das mit mir zu tun? Muß ich das machen, was alle machen oder was? Und nochmal, vielleicht kapierst du es auch irgendwann nochmal: Ich habe auch ohne Polster Komfort beim radeln. Bei mir scheuert nichts und ich habe auch keine blauen Flecken oder sonstiges am Hintern oder sonst irgendwo.

Einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Azrael2011 (3. März 2009)

hmm,..warum streitet ihr?

meinereiner fährt prizipiell in shorts,wenns derber wird,was enges drunter mit "polstern" drin,..diese polster sind bei mir protektoren,nix weiter,ich bevorzuge da meine hösekens aus dem football,..trägt nich so auf.

ich fahre auch lange,gemütliche strecken über 100 km in shorts OHNE was gepolstertes auf dem hintern,..warum auch nicht?.

ich kenns nicht anders sag ich mal,mir machts nix aus und ich finde meinen sattel ok*schulterzuck.
das man aus so nem thema ein streitgespräch werden lassen kann,..frage ich mich gerade.

ist halt nicht jeder arsch gleich*schulterzuck

@steevens



> Ich habe den Thread vollständig gelesen, aber deiner Darstellungsweise folgend hast du ja doch ein ungewöhnliches "Talent" oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
naja,..dann schätzen halt einige den komfort von sitzpolstern,ist ja auch okay
und wenn die sich im radsport durchgesetzt haben,..auch okay

und meinereiner verzichtet da auch freiwillig drauf,evtl würde ich nicht drauf verzichten wenn ich den komfort kennen würde,kenne den aber nicht da mir dieser komfort bisher nicht notwendig erschien,..wozu also?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NaitsirhC (3. März 2009)

Azrael2011 schrieb:


> und meinereiner verzichtet da auch freiwillig drauf,evtl würde ich nicht drauf verzichten wenn ich den komfort kennen würde,kenne den aber nicht da mir dieser komfort bisher nicht notwendig erschien,..wozu also?



So seh ichs auch


----------



## Steevens91 (4. März 2009)

Korgano schrieb:


> Entschuldigung, aber bist so dumm oder tust du nur so? Es haben neben mir noch mindestens 2 weitere Leute geschrieben, dass sie auch lieber ohne Polster fahren.





Nein, ich bin weder dumm noch tue ich so, aber der Prozentsatz der Radfahrer die diesen Sport ernsthaft betreiben und trotzdem ohne Sitzpolster fahren dürfte sehr gering sein. Deswegen kann man, verglichen zur Gesammtmasse der sportlich radelnden Bevölkerung, dein Hinterteil als Ausnahme betrachten.
Ich weiß, dass über mir noch einer geschrieben hat dass er ohne Polster fährt, aber in meinem Bekanntenkreis fährt keiner ohne Sitzpolster.

Ganz ehrlich: Mir ises egal ob du Komfort beim Sport hast oder nicht,
es ist nunmal so dasses höchst ungewöhnlich ist, ohne Polster zu fahren.

So das wars jetz von mir, keine Lust mehr mich von dir beleidigen zu lassen.


----------



## jan84 (4. März 2009)

Ich komm auch auf langen Touren ohne Polster klar, also ohne dass mein Arsch danach im Arsch ist . Mit ist es aber einfach bequemer. 
Kann da Azraels Meinung:


> und meinereiner verzichtet da auch freiwillig drauf,evtl würde ich nicht drauf verzichten wenn ich den komfort kennen würde,kenne den aber nicht da mir dieser komfort bisher nicht notwendig erschien,..wozu also?


nachvollziehen. 

Den "Streit" hier verstehe ich aber auch nicht wirklich. 

grüße
jan


----------



## tvaellen (4. März 2009)

weil ich aus einem Teil des Forums komme (KTWR) wo immer und über alles gestritten wird, meist noch garniert mit ein paar persönlichen Beleidigungen 

Nein, im Ernst: das erste Posting von kargano klang so, als seien Polster objektiv gesehen völlig überflüssig und jeder der eins benutze, sei nur zu doof den Sattel richtig einzustellen.

Inzwischen hat er das relativiert und deswegen will auch ich nicht mehr "nachtreten".
Ich kann es zwar nicht verstehen, warum man bei längeren Strecken freiwillig auf das bisschen Konfort eines Sitzpolsters verzichtet, aber das ist dessen ungeachtet eine Entscheidung, die jeder für sich selbst treffen muss. Wer es nicht will oder braucht, der benutzt es eben nicht.


----------



## badboy-rudi (4. März 2009)

Es gibt keinen Streit.
Ein Thread ist zum Diskutieren da. Sollten alle gleicher Meinung sein, erübrigt sich ein Thread.
Lediglich die persönlichen Beleidigungen wie "....dumm..." ect. sollte man sein lassen.
Ich find es witzig hier und hab auch nur aus diesem Grund gepostet.

Letztendlich ist es mir egal, ob einer mit Polster, ohne oder gar ganz ohne Hose fährt.
Persönliches Interesse bezüglich Radhose hab ich nur bei Frauen.


----------



## schnellejugend (4. März 2009)

Nochmal: der Sinn der "Sitzpolster" war es nur die Hose faltenfrei zu halten. Sie waren aus einem Stück -also ohne störende Nähte.

Die Sitzpolster *können* Druckprobleme verbessern, dafür Problem durch schwitzen und Wundreiben verschlechtern.


----------



## Azrael2011 (4. März 2009)

OT

wir könnten ja auch alle mal naggisch fahren,nur mit shirt,schuhen und helm,ums gemächt kommt dann ne socke,socke,..kein kniestrumpf,..angeben will man ja net ausserdem kann das ding ja inne kette kommen!*vorschlag


----------



## Korgano (4. März 2009)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin weder dumm noch tue ich so, aber der Prozentsatz der Radfahrer die diesen Sport ernsthaft betreiben und trotzdem ohne Sitzpolster fahren dürfte sehr gering sein. Deswegen kann man, verglichen zur Gesammtmasse der sportlich radelnden Bevölkerung, dein Hinterteil als Ausnahme betrachten.



OK, das Problem ist jetzt aber, das wir hier im Therad schon 4 sind, also sind wir 4 Ausnahmen und somit gibt es hier 4 Jahrhundertärsche oder was?



Steevens91 schrieb:


> So das wars jetz von mir, keine Lust mehr mich von dir beleidigen zu lassen.



Du bist mit deinem Jahrhundertarsch angefangen und wolltest mich lächerlich machen und zudem hast du die Fakten verdreht.



tvaellen schrieb:


> Nein, im Ernst: das erste Posting von kargano klang so, als seien Polster völlig überflüssig und jeder der eins benutze, sei zu doof den Sattel richtig einzustellen.



Ich vermute du meinst mein 2. Posting, nachdem mir unterstellt wurde, dass ich auf Schmerzen stehe und mir vorgeschlagen wurde, dass ich ja auch noch meine Federgabel ausbauen könne.



badboy-rudi schrieb:


> Lediglich die persönlichen Beleidigungen wie "....dumm..." ect. sollte man sein lassen.



Ich entschludige mich hiermit bei Steevens, aber wenn jemmand offensichtliche Tatsachen ignoriert, finde ich das nicht sonderlich intelligent. 



schnellejugend schrieb:


> Die Sitzpolster *können* Druckprobleme verbessern, dafür Problem durch schwitzen ..... verschlechtern.



Danke, unter anderem deswegen bevorzuge ich es ohne Polster zu fahren.

Und wenn ich irergendwann mal Schmerzen beim radlen habe, werde ich auch mit Polster fahren. Nur im Moment sehe ich bei mir dafür keine Notwendigkeit.


----------



## Steevens91 (4. März 2009)

Du hast mich in einem Zitat mit tvaellen verwechselt


----------



## Korgano (4. März 2009)

Hast recht. Entschuldigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellejugend (4. März 2009)

Jetzt nochmal zur Ausgangsfrage: ich kaufe meine Lycras 2-3 Nummern grösser, das ist der beste Kompromiss.

Shorts 2 Nummern kleiner hat sich eher nicht bewährt.


----------



## kosh_hh (5. März 2009)

tvaellen schrieb:


> Zum Thema Shorts oder Tights:
> die Firma Assos, anerkanntermaßen die besten Fahrradbekleidungsfirma der Welt, hat 11 verschiedene "enge Hosen" aber keine einzige weite Hose in ihrem Programm.
> Warum nur ?
> 
> Wer Gewichtsprobleme hat, ist in weiten Shorts vielleicht besser aufgehoben. Wer aber eine sportliche Figur hat, hat keinen Grund, die 1b Lösung zu wählen. Denn es konnte mir noch niemand erklären, was an den weiten Hosenbeinen praktisch ist. Die scheuern beim Treten am Sattel und früher oder später bleibt man in der Sattelnase hängen.



bei dem Vergleich stell ich mir nen Typen vor, der in der City in ein Cafe geht. Untenrum nur bekleidet mit einer Armani Unterhose. Auf seinem T-Shirt steht vorne "Ich trage eine Unterhose der besten Bekleidungsfirma der Welt" und hinten auf dem T-Shirt steht "Form follows Function"

Nichts für ungut 

Also bei mir scheuert nichts und ich bin auch noch nie mit der Short an der Sattelnase hängen geblieben. Ich persönlich verstehe nicht, dass Leute draußen im Schlüpfer rumlaufen, nur weil Sie dabei Fahrrad fahren. Andererseits schränkt mich das auch nicht in meiner persönlichen Freiheit ein. Daher soll halt jeder machen was er will.


----------



## Jocki (5. März 2009)

Echte Männer fahren so Rad:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Die steigen allerdings schon nach 180 km ab und laufen lieber die letzten 42km weil ihnen der A... so weh tut.

Zitat Hanka Kupfernagel: Wer Sitzprobleme hat, hat zuwenig Druck auf dem Pedal!


----------



## ridin12 (29. April 2010)

Hi leute hat jemand erfahrung mit der fox ranger short oder könnt ihr mir die empfehlen 
die hat Sitzpolster und nen dafür ganz guten preis(2009er modell bei maciagoffraod für 50 euro)
grüße luca


----------



## Steevens91 (29. April 2010)

die ranger short is i.o.  aber bisl lang, hab meine kürzen lassen.

Gruß


----------



## Veloce (29. April 2010)

Immer mit Bib Tights . Fürs Gelände und Kurzstrecken einfachere Qualität und auf RR Langstrecken die gute Sugoi Rs Flex Bib .


----------



## ridin12 (30. April 2010)

Steevens91 schrieb:


> die ranger short is i.o.  aber bisl lang, hab meine kürzen lassen.
> 
> Gruß


 
ich will halt auf jeden fall ne short 
gibts da noch was vergleichbares?


----------



## drexsack (30. April 2010)

[x] Immer ne Shorts drüber


----------



## Schwatzwild (1. Mai 2010)

Was auf jeden Fall überhaupt gar nicht geht, sind weite Shorts, wo unten die längere enge Hose drunter hervor kommt. Das ist wirklich obergay und nur für Pippijüngelchen.

Wenn Shorts, dann auch kniefrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steevens91 (1. Mai 2010)

naja, kommt halt drauf an was für ne shorts du willst, die ranger is eher ne tourenshort, nich so schwer und mit kissen,
hab sonst eher freeride-shorts


----------



## ridin12 (3. Mai 2010)

Ja ich brauch halt eine für Touren und Fahrten im Ötztal. dann wird des schon die richtige sein!


----------



## DonBastiano (4. Mai 2010)

Ich fahre die Gore AlpX Pro Shorts:






Ist eine super Sache, weil ein Kompromiss zwischen Short und Tight. 

Das Polster ist hervorragend (in der Hose vernäht) und es gibt keine drückenden Nähte. 

Allerdings 2 Mankos hat die Sache...

- Die Hose ist Schweineteuer (knapp 150 Euro)
- Grundsätzlich wäre eine Hose die über die Knie gehen würde besser

Vielleicht konnte ich ja jemanden bei seiner Kaufentscheidung helfen.

Viele Grüße
Basti


----------



## ridin12 (17. Mai 2010)

Ja schon nicht schlecht
Aber 150 Euro sind ein bisschen über meinem Budget!
trotzdem danke


----------



## Onkel Manuel (17. Mai 2010)

Auch wenns grenzwertig ausschaut, ich fahr seit kurzem mit Bib-Shorts durch die Gegend: 





Hat den Vorteil, daß nix rutscht. Das hat mich nämlich bei meiner normalen Radhose mit Polster genervt. In weiten Hosen oder gar Jeans fahr ich ungern Fahrrad. Bei kälteren Temperaturen kommt aber meine Gore Countdown zum Einsatz, das geht noch. Nerven tut die aber, weil sie im Wiegeschritt gerne etwas runterrutscht - fühlt sich teilsweise sehr prekär an...


----------



## Hotze-Blotz (18. Mai 2010)

Hab mir heute eine Platzangst zuglelegt, macht einen sehr wertigen Eindruck (kost ja auch über 100 Euronen) gute Belüftungsmöglichkeiten, gute Taschenoptionen. Aber noch nicht auf dem Bike getestet (nur erstmal auf der Strasse) Vorher war ich immer hauteng - aber ich glaube, die Zeiten sind vorbei
http://www.platzangst.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mi2 (18. Mai 2010)

bei kälte hab ich lang und eng an. und wenns warm wird ne billige short. hab ungern das gefühl das ich mit einer langen hose wo hängen bleibe


----------



## Bond007 (19. Mai 2010)

mi2 schrieb:


> hab ungern das gefühl das ich mit einer langen hose wo hängen bleibe



 - wo soll(te) man mit a langen Hosen hängen bleiben?!


----------



## mi2 (19. Mai 2010)

Bond007 schrieb:


> - wo soll(te) man mit a langen Hosen hängen bleiben?!



am Kettenplatt vorne. ich hab mir schon ne hose zerrissen. wie auch immer ich mags gern eng anliegend


----------



## Kettenglied (20. Mai 2010)

Bond007 schrieb:


> - wo soll(te) man mit a langen Hosen hängen bleiben?!



Am Ständer evtl. ?!


----------



## Hillcruiser (20. Mai 2010)

Eike. schrieb:


> Die Sitzpolster die bei den Shorts manchmal dabei sind können nicht mal annähernd mit dem einer guten "engen" Hose mithalten. Deswegen kommt drunter eine richtige Bike-Hose und drüber eine Shorts. Für mich hat das mehrere Vorteile:
> 
> sieht besser aus (Geschmackssache)
> schützt die teure Hose beim Sturz
> ...




genauso mach ich´s auch...


----------



## Deleted 153402 (20. Mai 2010)

Fahre nur noch Bibshorts, vorzugsweise Löffler oder Pearl Izumi - da sitzt alles perfekt, auch nach über 100 km. Da ich eher klassischer XC-Fahrer bin und engste Singletrails mit Gestrüpp meide, werden die teuren Dinger auch nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Weiterer Vorteil: Wenn's mal regnet, sind die Tights hinterher auch viel schnell wieder trocken.


----------

